# Headed North



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Headed to Oklahoma. Hoping to score some deer and other critters. Predators on notice!!! May everyone have a Happy, Safe Thanksgiving and to those who can get a little hunting in be successful. I hope to have plenty of pictures to post when I get back.

Big D


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on your venture, we'll know you will do good and say hi to Dad from the PT family.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck Rodney... Have a safe trip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Take care my friend. Are you taking Dad a nice gun ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy hunting, Rodney. I can smell the food photos now.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck Rodney, be safe in your travels!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good Luck. Have a happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Shoot straight Buddy---Happy Thanksgiving to you and your Family---Have a great time------------sb*


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm headed south to Dallas for Thanksgiving and then to Ohio to hunt deer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where at in Ohio Barry


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Have a great trip Rodney, sorry I couldnt swing up by your area when in Texas.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Where at in Ohio Barry


In the middle eastern part of the state, i don't know where exactly where. On in-laws property of 35 acres and permission to hunt another 100. I got a button buck last year, this year I will use a leagel rifle instead of a shotgun. It is a Marlin 44 mag. and I have been getting ready with it to 100 yds.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Deer 9 Dad and me 0. Deer way skiddish !! 20 to 30 mph winds!! Try this evening winds laying down.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Time for the scatter gun and slow stalk hunting upwind, about the only way to get em up. Move 15 yards stop scan for 2 mins repeat through a suspect location. Rifle will work too, but a tad more iffy for a true stalk.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

8 point buck down. Winds still crazy blowing in the wrong direction right into my hunting zone. Did some still stalking into the timber and BAM. Buck in the ice chest!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ole yea will post pictures when i get back home!! Now gotta get Dad one!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!!! Congrats Rodney.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Rodney !!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Right on! keep us posted!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

did a couple call sets today no luck. Way to windy and light misting rain all day. Cold front coming in tonight with 4 to 6 inches of rain. Wont be able to get to the deer woods till maybe next week. If this wind will lay will try and do some more calling. Squirrel seemed to have moved out of the country seen maybe 3 or 4 in the last 6 days. will keep yall posted.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congratulations on your 8 pt------sb*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bump......ok you promised pictures---hey don get the rope!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Been playing catch-up at work and call orders. Only buck I saw that wasn't a yearling. Hunting was real tough 20 to 35 mph winds then came the monsoons. Dad's got over 6 inches overnight Thanksgiving. I wound up going back home for a couple days because of all the rain. It rained 5 days straight. We had to ride the 4 wheelers 5 miles back to where we hunted no way a 4 wheel drive truck could have made it in. We had a hard time getting in with a 4 wheel drive truck before the rain. Dad manage to get a big doe Tuesday night and we brought it home on the back of mine. He's 77 and still a cracker jack. Dropped his doe @ 150 yards neck shot. Only made it out to do a couple calling sets with the winds and didn't see anything. I saw 1 almost black coyote when I was driving down the road. Would have loved to called him in but that land owner don't allow hunting. Squirrels moved out really don't know where they went must have moved up into the black jacks. Boomer crop of Acorns this year. Anyway here's a few pictures.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice...congrats on your hunt!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats on your deer.nice pics. but why do you hold the camera sideways?lol. git a crik in my neck looking at em.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well Mom took the pictures and the first 4 were of her taking the picture. LOL These new fangled gadgets give her troubles!!!!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

ha, now that is funny.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good job on the hunt, and thanks for the pics--hey Don put the rope away he capitulated.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Tough hunt but great memories made!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tell your mom I fully understand, but I aint saying I have done it also, lol

Congrats to you and your dad on the deer !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Rodney. Getting out with your dad is awesome. Congrats to you both. Good luck getting the black one.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on your hunt and for getting out with your dad, those will always be special times for both of you.


----------

